# Best free online photo classes (like Creative Live)?



## LovePhotography (Nov 17, 2015)

So, I haven't sprung yet for any Creative Live classes, because I like to learn through trial and error, time is limited, and don't want to waste money if I bought a class I didn't like. So, I'm wondering, what are the best free online classes? I'd like to try a few free ones to see if I'd like to learn new stuff that way. Thanks...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 17, 2015)

Some public libraries have Lynda.com accounts. 

Some companies, like the one I work for, offer their employees free Lynda accounts. 

Free and best seldom go together well. 

Good luck with this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2015)

Creative live has free classes, but you have to watch them live. It was co-founded by one of the leading photographers (Chase Jarvis) and features top photographers in various fields who give back by sharing their experience. They were not created to make money, the income serves to keep the lessons coming. http://www.geekwire.com/2014/chase-jarvis-named-ceo-creativelive-mika-salmi-moves-board-role/

I happened on them and watched their very first class live. Nikon Shooter Chase and Canon shooter Vincent LaForet hosted that first class. Its not about brands but about photography.

There is really nothing quite like it as other photography courses are run as a for profit venture by photographers who can not possibly be experts in all the various types and areas of photography.

If you signup for other classes, try to make sure that the teacher is a true expert in the area of photography he is selling.


----------

